# Kidding kit musts?



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I went into to town to get my kidding kit together...I'm sure the cashier thought I was nuts 

I got:
Pro Bios
Iodine 
Colostrum
Bottle
Nose sucker
Shot glass to dip the cord
Molasses for mama
Towels
Flash light 

Anything else that is a MUST?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh and dewormer?what kind is safe to give before and after?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

towels, lots and lots of towels


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of dewormer do you normally use? That's what I would use, and worm after she has the babies. If you suspect worms at all, make sure you deworm her again about 7-10 days later, but if you think she's good, you don't have to repeat the treatment.

I agree, lots of towels, 1-2 towels per baby, plus you'll want a towel for cleaning your hands.

Jug of warm water in case you need to clean your hands.

DENTAL FLOSS - if the umbilical cord doesn't break, or breaks & is too long, you can tie some floss around it, and use your fingernails to break the cord off below the dental floss. You don't want it dragging on the ground getting dirty or stepped on  
When they are in active labor I typically put the floss in my pocket.

Otherwise I think your set well on the basics. 

Oh - one more thing... do you have anything for pain that you can give her? 
We have Banamine and use it only if they've had a rough delivery, large babies, or are first timers. I know you can give aspirin if you don't have banamine, but I don't know the dosage.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Never use Banamine before the Placenta and fluid is cleaned out or at all unless it's an emergency. It stops contractions, including the ones that shrink everything back up and clean the uterus.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep,and dental floss!plain,not the minted kind lol


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

How about a scale? I got a hanging scale that goes up to 25# in fishing section of walmart. Nice to know birth weights and see how fast babies grow! 
If in a selenium deficient area you need bose or sel. / vit e gel. 
Siccors for umbilical cord. lube incase you have to go in.
Gloves


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

She doesn't look wormy,but to keep any worms she might have,I have a thing of "Valbzen" says not to use it on pregnant does..wonder if its safe to use after they're born?

I copper bloused her last month


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Weak kid feeding syringe and tubing. I got mine from Jeffers. Saved my weak one out of quads. You probably won't need it but it's one of those things that if you need it, you need it right now. 

I also like to have cmpk paste, MFO solution, calcium gluconate injectable, or tums on hand for the doe if she goes off feed or goes down AND a quick energy source to keep her going. I use the molasses water.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Hannah21 said:


> She doesn't look wormy,but to keep any worms she might have,I have a thing of "Valbzen" says not to use it on pregnant does..wonder if its safe to use after they're born?
> 
> I copper bloused her last month


Valbazen is the wormer I use the day after kidding.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know dipping the cord kills germs and helps to prevent infection, right? 
But is it really necessary? We have had over 20 kidding here (over 6-7 years) and (please don't be mad) I have never once dipped the cords. I didn't know to do it for a long time, and then after I did know about it, a lot of our kiddings either happened very quickly (and I forgot) or I would come out and find dry kids.... I haven't read anything about dipping it once they're all dry?
Anyway, we never had any problems at all. :shrug:
If I am in grave error please enlighten me! I don't want to harm the babies out of ignorance.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

From what I was reading it prevents navel ill?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

The 7% iodine not only disinfects but also causes the cord to dry out fast. This quickly seals the entrance into the body through which microorganism could use. I always dip cords. Even if I miss the birth, their umbilical cords are not dry. And yes it is done to prevent navel ill/joint ill.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, I knew that as well (wasn't sure what it was called exactly  ), I guess I was just wondering if it's acceptable not to do it. I mean, I'm happy to start doing it if that's best, just wondering.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Texan said:


> Yes, I knew that as well (wasn't sure what it was called exactly  ), I guess I was just wondering if it's acceptable not to do it. I mean, I'm happy to start doing it if that's best, just wondering.


I think most people dip cords. But if your curious and want to get a lot of people's opinions on this practice, you can start a topic on it. You'd probably get a lot of responses.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> I think most people dip cords. But if your curious and want to get a lot of people's opinions on this practice, you can start a topic on it. You'd probably get a lot of responses.


That's a good idea; I should've done that anyway, sorry. Didn't mean to distract from the topic of this thread. :hammer:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, you didn't do anything wrong! I just thought it would be interesting to see if everyone does it and maybe get feedback from people that don't on rates of joint/navel ill. I thought you might get lots of feedback.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> Oh, you didn't do anything wrong! I just thought it would be interesting to see if everyone does it and maybe get feedback from people that don't on rates of joint/navel ill. I thought you might get lots of feedback.


It's all good; I do want to start a thread, just been busy today- I think I'll go do that now.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have a lot of stuff in my medicine cabinet, but these are the things I would hate to be without when a doe goes into labor:

Lots of towels
OB sleeves
Lube
Soapy water and paper towels
Iodine in something that can serve as a dipping cup.
BoSe
Vit E caps
Save-a-kid tube
60cc catheter syringe. 
Pritchard nipple on a coke bottle
Banamine
Penicillin. 
Appropriate syringes and needles for meds


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm slowly building my goat kit and now kidding kit!it's exciting!what is BoSe used for?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Bo-Se is a Selenium Supplement. If you are in a selenium deficient area, you will need to supplement moms and babies when they are born. It is a vet Rx.
You can get Selenium E Gel for goats, which is given orally, and you don't need a prescription for it. I like using the gel at kidding time, our does like the taste and generally eat it right off the end of the tube without a fuss. I put a pea size drop in each babies mouth.
Some people buy human selenium tablets & vitamin E gelcaps, crush the tablets, cut the E gel caps open and put them in a syringe with a little water and slowly syringe feed it to the babies. I had to do that years ago before I learned how important a supplement this was.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Bo-Se is injectable selenium that you need a prescription for. The gel will work fine for your newborns, and no needles to deal with is nice! 

If you have access to frozen colostrum and milk from a local breeder, take some! You never know if you'll need it, and its hard to find colostrum available. If mom has mastitis or doesn't have her milk in, you're good to go with the frozen stuff. *make sure IF you get frozen milk, it's from a reputable breeder with tested goats or cows* 

Just something to think about, everything else is covered...oh, and I like using tarps and trash bags to save some bedding from the mess


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok interesting!just wondering if kelp can fix Selenium deficient?I fed kelp all summer through fall and then stopped..kinda pricey!  want to start again.I do feed loose minerals tho.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Kelp does not fix selenium.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Kelp does not fix selenium.


Oh ok.Saw better coats in both my does this winter tho ;-)


----------

